# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour du lịch Huế trong ngày - City tour Hue

## Du Lịch Huế

*Lịch trình:* THĂM CÁC DI SẢN TẠI HUẾ CỔ TRONG NGÀY
Giá: 230.000 VNĐ

Huế - Thành Phố Festival. Thành phố Huế có cả vùng gò đồi và vùng đồng bằng. Cách biển Thuận An 12km, cách sân bay Phú Bài 18km...


*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH CHI TIẾT:*

Sáng: (từ 08h00 - 08h45): Xe và hướng dẫn viên Công ty đón khách tại điểm quy định, tham quan lăng Tự Đức, lăng Khải Định, lăng Minh Mạng, làng nón, làng hương.

Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.

Chiều: tham quan Kinh thành Huế với: Cửu vị Thần Công, Ngọ Môn, Điện Thái Hoà, Thế Miếu, Cửu Đỉnh, Hiển Lâm Các, ... Tiếp tục tham quan chùa Thiên Mụ. Từ chùa Thiên Mụ, quý khách sẽ du thuyền trên sông Hương về lại thành phố. Trả khách tại bến thuyền trung tâm thành phố. Kết thúc chương trình khoảng 16h30-17h00.

*Giá: 230.000 đồng/khách – Áp dụng cho khách lẻ ghép đoàn.

** Bao Tour gồm:*

+ Xe máy lạnh đời mới.

+ Hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh nhiệt tình phục vụ chương trình.

+ Ăn trưa.

+ Thuyền rồng trên sông Hương.

**Không bao gồm:*

+ Vé tham quan các điểm (Khách Việt Nam: Đại Nội 35.000đ; các lăng: 30.000đ/điểm - khách nước ngoài: 55.000đ/điểm).

+ Đồ uống trong ăn.

+ Chi phí cá nhân và các chi phí khác không nêu trên.

+ Hoá đơn VAT.
*DU LỊCH HUẾ* luôn sẵn sàng xây dựng và tổ chức các chương trình tham quan du lịch theo yêu cầu riêng của Quý khách.
Xin vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để có được giá tour trên.
Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ :

* Công Ty Truyền Thông Quảng Cáo - Du Lịch Huế*
* Văn phòng :* 27 Trần Thúc Nhẫn - TP.HUẾ
 ĐT : 054.3825350 - Hotline : 091.4242.096 ( Trần Duy Hoà ) 
 Hỗ trợ trực tuyến Y/M : dulichhue1
Website : *http://www.dulichhue.com.vn* - *http://dulichhue.vn/* - *http://huetourist.com.vn/*
  Trân trọng cảm ơn!

----------

